# Can't find support for vesa-tng in gentoo-sources [SOLVED]

## glaskows

In linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r12 I can't find any reference to vesa-tng. I am trying with this 'cause I have a nvidia card and want a hardware accelerated X. I tried with a new config (not with oldconfig) without success. Do I have to download the patch myself or is it installed and I'm dumm enough to no see it?

  Thank you very much for your time.

FIX: just select "Device Drivers ---> Graphics Support ---> Support for frame buffer devices [*]", don't select it like Modules, or some options (vesa) will not show.Last edited by glaskows on Tue Jul 11, 2006 2:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gami

For which architecture do you want to build your kernel: x86 or amd64? Vesafb-tng is only enabled for x86. You find it under Graphics support > Support for frame buffer devices > VESA VGA graphics support > VESA driver type.

You don't need vesafb-tng to get accelerated X.

----------

## glaskows

 *gami wrote:*   

> For which architecture do you want to build your kernel: x86 or amd64? Vesafb-tng is only enabled for x86. You find it under Graphics support > Support for frame buffer devices > VESA VGA graphics support > VESA driver type.

 

This is my .config

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

```

As you can see, there is no entry for VESA_TNG (a grep also shows me there is no VESA_TNG option).

 *gami wrote:*   

> You don't need vesafb-tng to get accelerated X.

 

I know that. I mean that I want an accelerated X, so I can't use nvidiafb with nvidia-glx driver.

----------

## gami

Again, it depends on your architecture. On amd64 I find that the vesa option does not appear in the configuration tool (make xconfig/menuconfig). On x86 the vesa option is there and vesafb-tng is available once vesa is selected.

----------

## glaskows

Sorry I didn't say it before, but I have an athlon XP cpu (32 bit, x86)... that is why I find it weird that there isn't a VESA option.

----------

## gami

Weird indeed. Can you please check that you are indeed pointing your /usr/src/linux at /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r12 and that there weren't any errors when you emerged gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r12? I just checked the downloaded patch file (4205_vesafb-tng-1.0-rc1-r3.patch in genpatches-2.6.16-14.extras.tar.bz2) again on my boxes and the kernel configuration should behave as described above. Vesafb-tng for x86 and vesafb on amd64. Try to remove /usr/src/linux/.config as a test and run "make xconfig". Unless there is something really weird about your machine the VESA option should appear. If this doesn't work I'm at a loss...

----------

## idella4

like so;

```

SPI support  --->                                                                                                  │ │

  │ │     Dallas's 1-wire bus  --->                                                                                          │ │

  │ │     Hardware Monitoring support  --->                                                                                  │ │

  │ │     Misc devices  --->                                                                                                 │ │

  │ │     Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers  --->                                                                         │ │

  │ │     Multimedia devices  --->                                                                                           │ │

  │ │    [b] Graphics support[/b]  --->  

```

```

<*> Support for frame buffer devices                                                                                   │ │

  │ │ ---   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers                                                                               │ │

  │ │ [ ]   Enable Tile Blitting Support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │ < >   Cirrus Logic support                                                                                             │ │

  │ │ < >   Permedia2 support                                                                                                │ │

  │ │ < >   CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support                                                                                  │ │

  │ │ < >   Arc Monochrome LCD board support                                                                                 │ │

  │ │ [ ]   Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support                                                                           │ │

  │ │ [ ]   IMS Twin Turbo display support                                                                                   │ │

  │ │ <M>   VGA 16-color graphics support                                                                                    │ │

  │ │ <*>   VESA VGA graphics support                                                                                        │ │

  │ │        [b] VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  ---> [/b]

```

```

 Use the arrow keys to navigate this window or press the hotkey of │

                              │  the item you wish to select followed by the <SPACE BAR>. Press    │

                              │  <?> for additional information about this option.                 │

                              │ ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

                              │ │                         ( ) vesafb                             │ │

                              │ │                         (X) vesafb-tng                         │ │

                              │ │                                               

```

can't get more explicit than that. 

----------

## glaskows

Mmm... I emerge 2.6.16-r12 again, delete old soft-link, re do it, "make menuconfig" with no .config or "make oldconfig", I checked that "vesa.h, vesafb-thread.c and vesafb-tng.c" are in the main src directory (so I suppose the patch is there), but... the damn vesa option isn't there.

I emerge 2.6.17-r2, and now I have vesa-tng. Wellcome to the Twilight Zone!!!

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

I thought that it depends on something else, cause I've exactly the same problem with 2.6.16 but not with older ones  :Confused: 

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=m

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set
```

----------

## dsd

the option is hidden because you have chosen CONFIG_FB=m, it must be =y

----------

## glaskows

How did I miss it? You are completly right. Thanks.

----------

## dsd

i've been asked how i came to the solution.

the search feature of menuconfig makes this really easy.

type /FB_VESA<enter>

Depends on: FB=y && (X86 || X86_64)

check the dependencies against your .config (or do further searches), and the problem becomes obvious

----------

## gami

Learned something new  :Smile:  Thanks!

----------

